# New to Cichlids.



## cartnpeg (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi,
I hope this is the right forum. I have a 63 gallon tank,which is currently a community tank. My intention is too change it over to Cichlids. I wish to keep my 2 Bristle Nose Catfish approx 4 inches long (breeding pair) What I would like to add is, 5 Electric Yellows and 5 pseudotropheus acei. The ratio will be 1 male to 4 female of each fish. The tank will be cycled as I will be keeping all my filter media,swimming pool filter sand,rocks and Java Fern in the tank and hopefully all water parameters will be within reason.

If this is the way to go, could I add all the fish or would it be better to add say the Electric yellows first,the the other after.

Reason for asking is that the fish will mailed to me and by buying all in one go I can save a fair amount on postage.

My original intention was just to stock Electric Yellows,but,the lady of the house likes the blue ones.

I am totally new to keeping cichlids,so I am still researching,hence the questions.

Many thanks and Hi from Australia.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi and Welcome to C-F!!!

What are the dimensions of your 63 gallon tank?


----------



## cartnpeg (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks Deeda for the reply, these are specs for the tank, this tank also has a Ehiem 2217 canister attached as well @ 1000ltrs per hr.

Aquarium Model:
AquaStyle 980T
Dimensions:
98 x 70 x 47cm
(8mm glass)
Aquarium Volume:
240L
Filter Flow Rate:
1000l/hr
Light Wattage:
2 x 36in 30W 1 x 30in 25W


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The tank is 38" x 18" so I would not stock acei (you want 48" x 18" minimum for them).

A single species is a good idea and yellow labs would work. Another idea is Pseudotropheus saulosi and stock it 3m:9f. You would get the yellow females and the blue barred males.

It's a small tank for Malawi.


----------



## cartnpeg (Mar 12, 2015)

Thank you DJRansome,

The Pseudotropheus saulosi are very nice,thank you for the suggestion of an alternative.A couple of questions if I may.

Would I still be able to keep my BN with these?

As I was hoping to keep my Java fern and Anubias in the tank would the Pseudotropheus saulosi destroy these plants.?

With the stocking of the Yellow Labs,what would be the max amount to put into the tank?

I suppose with the Pseudotropheus saulosi I get the best of both colors,the blue and the yellow,from what I have quickly read so far.

Sourcing fish/rocks etc is difficult here as I live in a small rural community and the closest place which may sell any of these Cichlids is a 4 hr return trip or a 6 hr return trip to the next largest city.

Many thanks for the help, I will go and do some reading up on the Pseudotropheus saulosi,now that you have me thinking of another alternative.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

cartnpeg said:


> Would I still be able to keep my BN with these?


Yes



cartnpeg said:


> would the Pseudotropheus saulosi destroy these plants.?


Mine do but many have success with these plants.



cartnpeg said:


> Yellow Labs,what would be the max amount to put into the tank?


1m:7f



cartnpeg said:


> Sourcing fish/rocks etc is difficult here as I live in a small rural community


Rocks from the backyard (avoid pesticide areas) and order online. Even those of us close to good LFS order online regularly.


----------



## cartnpeg (Mar 12, 2015)

Thank you very much DJRansome for your help.


----------



## Mischief (Mar 19, 2015)

Anubias is the only plant I"ve had success with, with any type of African cichlid. Just make sure you're getting decent sized plants. Java fern with probably get eaten. I had the great idea to try jungle vale. It's actually been a lot more successful then some of the other stuff.


----------



## cartnpeg (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks Mischief, after reading about Cichlids I am now not sure which way to go. I am still going have Cichlids but which one/type, there are so many to choose from. My Ph from the tap is 6.5, not sure of hardness yet as still waiting for test kit to arrive. The Rams Cichlids interest me, but I am still learning what is what. I suppose I would like something that is colorful, does not require lots of adjustments to the water Ph,hardness etc and are peaceful. Plus some that I can have a good stock of (amount).

Selection here is very limited in respect to LFS and most private sellers live in the city ( rural town here). Not knowing really much about Cichlids it sort of becomes disheartening and confusing. I understand about not mixing certain Cichlids. Prices here for Electric Yellows in LFS vary from AU$20.00 to AU$25.00 each, depending on the shop ( two shops here) well in the closest bigger town to me.

I have now sourced rocks for the tank,so one box is ticked. Thanks for the help with all the tips. Any suggestions to focus on would probably help me, save me reading up on every page I come to about Cichlids. I know it personal choice, but choosing what though.

When I posted in a local group I am in here on what DJRansome suggested Pseudotropheus Saulosi, there was no response, so I am assuming no one this way, local, keeps them. Cheers.


----------



## cartnpeg (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi, rather than putting texas holey rock or crushed coral in the substrate, would shell grit added to the filter system give me the same results. Thank you.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Crushed coral in the filter will give better results, but still negligible. Shell grit sounds too fine.


----------



## cartnpeg (Mar 12, 2015)

Thank you DJRansome.


----------

